# house and 40-101 acres



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

check it out and if you have any ? you can pm me thanks for looking, close to salem mo http://vipsalemmo.com/properties-se...m=503392&from=properties-search&code=Property &fromfields=&min_price=0&max_price=165000&city=Any&zipCode=Dent&min_sqft=Any&beds=Any&baths=Any&type=Any&acre=Any


----------

